# General > PC & Console Gaming >  For sale Tower PC upgrade Kit

## snow tiger

1x Asus P6t Deluxe Board, Intel Core I7/2.6 8 Threads 12gb Ram triple channel ram, Corsair H70 water cooling 120mm with puller & pusher fans (2). Includes Windows 7 Pro Full license boxed, so transferable, and 1x Zotac 260 Graphics Card. Note never been clocked and is a clean lift out of an existing case, no removal of Ram CPU etc, Artic Silver Paste used. Requires Tower Case, PSU, DVD Drive, & Hard Disc to complete. £320 ono Please telephone 01847895863 or pm if interested.

----------

